# Code referece, dual lug disconnect



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The person who told you they were Code violations is the one to ask for a reference.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

If you have installed 2 wires under one lug then the lug must be listed for 2 wires. Take a look at 110.14(A).

Chris


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

110.3B is also a good code. the equipment needs to be listed for the purpose. a lug made for 1 wire is UL listed for just one wire. if you install 2 you violate the NEC.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

*Lugs*

Like mentioned, the lug will be listed and usually it is written on the lug itself, something like: (2) 3/0 - 400AL, (2) 3/0-300CU

With larger conductors it will probably look similar to the photo, although these photos show a double lug, they have single lugs also, made for 2 wires.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Dual Lug Disconnect*

Does anyone know who makes a waterproof 60A dual-lug disconnect. Dual lug on load side? Thanks!! 3-pole.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dpcampbell61 said:


> Does anyone know who makes a waterproof 60A dual-lug disconnect. Dual lug on load side? Thanks!! 3-pole.


 


Something that small I would polaris tap


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not an electrician, just a HVAC Tech. ,but we are trying to find aadisconnect that comes with dual lug on load side. It will save us trouble with some equipment installs we are doing. Last one was an Eaton/ Cutler Hammer, that they added dual lugs to bottom. But apparently that's not O.K.? Help!


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Polaris Tap?*

What is Polaris Tap?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dpcampbell61 said:


> What is Polaris Tap?



Polaris.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dpcampbell61 said:


> Thanks. I'm not an electrician, just a HVAC Tech. ,but we are trying to find aadisconnect that comes with dual lug on load side. It will save us trouble with some equipment installs we are doing. Last one was an Eaton/ Cutler Hammer, that they added dual lugs to bottom. But apparently that's not O.K.? Help!


 

I've been doing electrical work my entire life and I have never been in a situation that I needed double lugs on a 60 amp disco.

Can you elaborate the situation?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've been doing electrical work my entire life.........


Wow! You popped out, and you already had a pair of linesmans in your itty bitty hands! :laughing:


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Polaris*

Thanks 480Sparky. That's kind of what the electricians did. Looked like they changed lugs out from original single to dual lug. If new lugs are rated for dual wire is this still O.K.? And does it have to be OEM from manufacturer WITH dual lugs? Seems like if lugs are rated correctly, and installed correctly it should be O.K. per NEC.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

My company specifies either a separate junction box to feed the add-on equipment, or a "dual-lug" disconnect. 3-phase HVAC equipment. Job I was at Tuesday, electricians had changed the lugs on bottom (load) side to dual lug so as to not have to add junction box take-off. Got told by someone higher up food chain that they have been looking for dual-lug disconnect for some time, can't find anyone who makes one.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Info*

Power supply 3-phase up from building through unit. Then into fuse block, then into disconnect. Then from disconnect to unit power terminals, and to junction box with additional terminal block. From there wiring to add-on equipment. They would like to go straight dual-lug disconnect, so no junction box. Faster, easier, cheaper? We don't do the electrical part of installs. Work all over U.S.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I need to tap multiple discos (like I mean more than 2) off one feeder I prefer a gutter with a power distribution block then drop into each disco from that. No need to hunt double lug safety switches.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

we are tapping two pieces of equipment from one disconnect. I think that's the issue. They want to be able to streamline process for the electricians we hire.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dpcampbell61 said:


> we are tapping two pieces of equipment from one disconnect. I think that's the issue. They want to be able to streamline process for the electricians we hire.


If its just 2 I would do like mcclary said an polaris tap it. No need to over complicate an install like that.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess what I'm trying to find out is this. Is it O.K. for electrician to change load side lugs to dual-lug for this purpose if the disconnect didn't come that way in the first place? The installation looked good and clean to me, but I'm not an electrician.


----------



## dpcampbell61 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's what we thought. The local electrician changed the lugs on bottom (load) to duals, and the city where we were I guess is pretty strict about stuff. Seems like he would know what will fly and what won't.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dpcampbell61 said:


> I guess what I'm trying to find out is this. Is it O.K. for electrician to change load side lugs to dual-lug for this purpose if the disconnect didn't come that way in the first place? The installation looked good and clean to me, but I'm not an electrician.


I wouldn't have even taken the time to change the lugs, insulated taps take less time and are more available, at least to me than manufacturer specific double lugs for a specific disconnect. 

If the double lugs used are listed and they are the correct type for that disco I don't see a problem changing them though.


----------

